# Where to catch Carp on Central Coast NSW



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Like to get out and try catch some Carp on the Central Coast NSW but questions asked of a few locals have drawn a blank.
Have read carp are good bait for saltwater fishing and so would think they should be good bait for catching crabs. (my target this time of year)

Any advice greatly appreciated.

kp


----------



## mnemonix (Jan 13, 2011)

Plenty can be found half hour North around Lake Macquarie.
Scrubby and Johnsons creek at Bennetts Green.
The dam at Lakelands.
The dam at Shortland golfcourse.
The dam behind Warrabrook shopping complex.
I've caught them in all of the above locations using the usual bait techniques (corn kernels and bread under floats).


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't get my head around fishing for carp when you live on one of the best waterways in the country :?


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Dam near Maitland Hospital on left side of highway is full of them Evan. Fish with corn kernells, maggots or worms. I am pretty sure you are only allowed to fish Lakelands on the annual Carp catch day for the kids but I may be wrong .

Good crab bait but don't touch them they wreak.

Cheers Mal

PS: I planning a trip out Moon Island or maybe Swansea flats on friday morning if you interested.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

mnemonix said:


> Plenty can be found half hour North around Lake Macquarie.
> Scrubby and Johnsons creek at Bennetts Green.
> The dam at Lakelands.
> The dam at Shortland golfcourse.
> ...


Thanks mnemonix for info, have googled the places quoted and found all of the locations



punchanello said:


> I can't get my head around fishing for carp when you live on one of the best waterways in the country :?


Yea read what you say punch, but get annoyed at buying mullet for bait at $7.00 a kg when the likes of carp are there for the taking
(not all that succesfull at catching mullet)



malhal said:


> Dam near Maitland Hospital on left side of highway is full of them Evan. Fish with corn kernells, maggots or worms. I am pretty sure you are only allowed to fish Lakelands on the annual Carp catch day for the kids but I may be wrong .
> 
> Good crab bait but don't touch them they wreak.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mal, Have driven past the the dam you mention. Would love to get up to Swansea/Moon on Friday BUT  swmbo has put the order out for crabs for Xmas
so hence trying to source some crab bait and Friday is the crab day :?: :?: :?:

Will keep ears tuned in to what and where and if it happens from either side

kp


----------

